
Scott Johnson: No Hangouts Shutdown Date; Transition to Hangouts Chat and Meet - vatueil
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/12/01/hangouts-executive-rebuts-rumors-of-shut-down-users-will-be-transitioned-to-hangouts-chat-and-meet/
======
vatueil
Title shortened due to character limit. Original title from Android Police
article:

> _" Hangouts executive rebuts rumors of shut down, users will be transitioned
> to Hangouts Chat and Meet"_

Scott Johnson is "director of product management and realtime comms product
lead for G Suite (i.e., the guy who runs Hangouts at Google)". His tweet:

[https://twitter.com/happyinwater/status/1068861340800958466](https://twitter.com/happyinwater/status/1068861340800958466)

> _[https://9to5google.com/2018/12/01/google-hangouts-
> shutting-d...](https://9to5google.com/2018/12/01/google-hangouts-shutting-
> down/)

> Hey @hallstephenj, I run Hangouts and this is pretty shoddy reporting. No
> decisions made about when Hangouts will be shut down. Hangouts users will be
> upgraded to Hangouts Chat and Hangouts Meet. Your source is severely
> misinformed. You can do better._

Previous frontpage discussion of the 9to5Google rumor:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18572510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18572510)

